# (Westleys) Black Magic Bleach White



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Since Westleys got bought out, just curious everyones opinion on the black magic formula I heard it changed and sucks. I tried to go find some westleys today at places people dont shop for car stuff and it was all black magic so they mustve recalled the old stuff. And since there is no other brand out there or that did what westleys did then I hope this new stuff works.

Discuss.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hummm didnt know they sold out.Im gonna have to go check it out an buy up all the bottles i can


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

i used some but had to scrub. Old stuff you could just spray on and the liquid would turn yellow on the tire from the dirt it was eating off


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Maybe the sanctiond stuff will work?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Think outside the "label" go to hardware store buy a gallon of heavy duty degreaser.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


> Think outside the "label" go to hardware store buy a gallon of heavy duty degreaser.


X2. Detail supply shops have great stuff too.


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

It still works good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Didnt know they sold...whats the main ingredient in the old stuff?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

lone star said:


> Didnt know they sold...whats the main ingredient in the old stuff?


comet


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Lol probably


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Bleach :dunno: lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

So some comet, some bleach, water, throw some ajax in it and boom


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Don't know why you need anything but some SOS and a lil elbow grease :dunno:


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

BIG RED said:


> Don't know why you need anything but some _*SOS*_ and a lil elbow grease :dunno:


x63


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

New shit worked jus as good as the ol chit..jus scubbed some 175/70 hankooks dwn yesterday an made them nice n white..
Prolly the same formulla


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BIG RED said:


> Don't know why you need anything but some SOS and a lil elbow grease :dunno:


Works great aswell!


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

It's the same formula just added the black magic label to the bottle when westlys got bought they sold black magic the rights to the formula.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Lil_Rob00 said:


> It's the same formula just added the black magic label to the bottle when westlys got bought they sold black magic the rights to the formula.


Yep...thts bout the jist of it


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*ANYTHING "BLACK MAGIC" SELLS IS SHIT.... NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH BMH.... 


ITS DEFINETTALY NOT THE SAME SHIT...  OLD SHIT USED TO STINK ALMOST LIKE "SIMPLE GREEN"...*


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

*BLECHE-WITE*

I remember years ago, you didn't want to inhale while spraying tires down with some Bleche-wite...
you'd be coughing and choked out from the fumes...

I've noticed this new stuff don't do that, too watered down...


----------

